# Car insurance



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all, can anyone tell me how the car insurance cost is worked out over here. The residents guide says that its supposed to work out at 5% of the new cars value. I'm looking at getting a second hand runabout for about 30-40k, is the insurance cost then 5% of the value or is there a different formula for second hand vehicles?

Cheers


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

depends on the make, age, your drivers license, whether you want it serviced in the authorised service centre only or in other designated service centres etc. 
I own a car which is almost 5 years old now. After 3 yrs the premium was about 5%. After the 4th year the premium as a % increased (in spite of no claims). You need to go to the website of one of the insurance companies (AXA, RSA etc) and get a quote. Car Insurance from AXA


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My insurance was a flat 3% of what I bought it for used.



rsinner said:


> depends on whether you want it serviced in the authorised service centre only or in other designated service centres etc.


What would that have to do with anything?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> What would that have to do with anything?


I have a Honda and if there is to be a repair, it will cost more to get the repair done in Al Futtaim than in another place like say XYZ automobile. The difference in premium was about 700 Dhs between the two.
Also, I am sure I am being ripped off on my insurance premium though.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, that sounds a bit shady...


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers guys, from what i gather it still works on percentages no matter how old the car,


----------



## branwelch24 (Apr 27, 2011)

Are these made in annual or monthly payments?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

branwelch24 said:


> Are these made in annual or monthly payments?


A single annual payment. (You have to prove you have a year's insurance in place when it comes to re-registering your car each year.)

teuchter


----------

